# Sinister Circus theme-need help



## MandyRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so far I have thought of serving fair food, pretzels, corn dogs, popcorn in pocorn bags. Probably w/ white chocolate red blood drizled over it. I'm making some "Midway" signs. Using plastic table cloth rolls to make a 'tent" feeling inside the house. Lots of lights inside and outside the house. I really want skeleton trapeze artists probably in the front and inside as well. Would love to do a giant scary clown entrance. Another forum suggested baloons full of red water for a dart game. Maybe a cornhole (bean bag) game. I'm not sure what else! Any ideas? I have a starting point but am unsure b/c it's like starting from scratch from all my normal halloween decor.  I have never done a theme party before and it's all adult as well!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I love your ideas--especially the indoor circus tent and fair food. Maybe you can come up with some typical midway games (ring-bottle toss, etc) and add a sinister flair.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A ring toss over corpsed hands or fingers. Maybe a "milk bottle" game where you would traditionally have a small pyramid of milk bottles stacked for someone to try knocking them over with a baseball, maybe use stacked skulls or shrunken heads instead of the milk bottles. Candied apples pre-carved with jack o lantern faces, a "guess your death" (rather than a guess your weight). For the trapeze, maybe just a pair of skeletal or corpsed hands and arms still clinging to a swinging trapeze? How about a creepy face painting booth. You can also lean midway attractions more towards the carny side of things rather than just the circus side. Freak shows, snake oil salesmen/women slinging their pitch. A lot depends upon how much room, slave labor, and money you have, and what your demographic is.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Or even a milk bottle game with a shrunken head instead of a baseball. And I love the creepy facepainting and carny ideas... I think I may have a theme for my next party...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I love all of these. I think focus on the seedy carny ideas is a great idea. What about a fortune teller's tent!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A fortune tellers tent or maybe an old gypsy wagon style fortune teller would do well, but you need a good actor to pull it off.
Maybe making your invitations out like they were elaborate tickets to the circus or carnevil. The mild tweak on spelling and using a Victorian style layout will let you set the theme before people get there, and if this is a costume party why not invite people to come in their best carny costume? That way they all help support the theme and look of your party.


----------

